# scanner that can pick up Marine channels?



## sunnyguv (Apr 15, 2009)

We recently,moved from the suburbs to live in town,we're in Saint John NB right on the Harbour front,I've always had a great interest in all things nautical since working on the Clyde,my question is,can anyone recommend an inexpensive hand held scanner type radio that can pick up Marine channels,I enjoy the comings and goings in the harbour,thanks in advance,Sunnyguv


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

sunnyguv said:


> We recently,moved from the suburbs to live in town,we're in Saint John NB right on the Harbour front,I've always had a great interest in all things nautical since working on the Clyde,my question is,can anyone recommend an inexpensive hand held scanner type radio that can pick up Marine channels,I enjoy the comings and goings in the harbour,thanks in advance,Sunnyguv


I will talk to my son who is Ch/Eng on one of the Atalntic Towing tugs in Saint John . He should be able to advise .


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Anyone which will cover the frequency 156 - 161.425 mhz.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Derek Roger said:


> I will talk to my son who is Ch/Eng on one of the Atalntic Towing tugs in Saint John . He should be able to advise .


Talked to son Alan who advises the cheapest would be a hand held Uniden which you can find at Dykemans Hardware ( behind the old sears store ) Approximate cost would be around $ 100 , You would get all the Fundy traffic and ships in the harbour but may not get all the banter from Canaport or some of the anchorages ; that would require a `Land Base Unit ` with antenna that would cost around $ 200 or more . A police scanner would work but is more expensive .

Hope that helps , Derek


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

You cant go far wrong with the Radio Shack stuff. If you want to go cheaper ebay have plenty


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

http://www.ukseakayakguidebook.co.uk/short_articles/vhf_channels.htm

http://boating.ncf.ca/vhfchannels.html


----------



## sunnyguv (Apr 15, 2009)

Thankyou for all the speedy replies,also info on frequencies,156-161.425,now I know what to look for,and Derek,I'll try Dykemans,never knew they carried radios,


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

You're welcome! Any maritime questions, always ask a Coastguard!(Bounce)(Gleam)


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

sunnyguv said:


> Thankyou for all the speedy replies,also info on frequencies,156-161.425,now I know what to look for,and Derek,I'll try Dykemans,never knew they carried radios,


They have a section in the back of the store with all sorts of stuff for the boating world ; plus they will give you a catlogue and can usually have whatever you need within 24 hrs .


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

its a pity jonty is not with us he has a few scanners.john


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

I have a Grecom PSR282 which I use whilst sitting on the White Cliffs above Dover and it picks up a huge amount of traffic as you might imagine passing through the Dover Strait. It seems to have no problem picking up vessels from about 50 miles away albeit I am on top of a cliff. It scans a wide range of VHF frequencies which you can plumb in easily.

I am not sure whether this is available in Canada but if it is I can heartily recommend it. It cost about £90 in this country.


----------

